# beretta 92 fs or px4 storm



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am thinking of purchasing a new 9mm and have strongly considered the px4 and mod 92 beretta I would like to have some input from you guys to help with my decision


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Px4 conceals better as its smalller,,thats a tuff choice,,aftermarket support is much better for the 92,, starting to see more for the Px4.

They are both great designs, you can get a wealth of info on them both at berettaforum.net


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Both are great guns!

I have a PX4sc and an M9 and like shooting them both! My PX4sc is the one pictured on the PX4sc Breaks Fire Barrier thread.

The M9 was my first HG and shoots like a dream. It is accurate, easy to break down, easy to clean but not very concealable. But that is my opinion. 

Really depends on what you want to use it for. If it is to go out shooting once in a while either will do a super job for you and IMHO the 92 will probably shoot just a tad smoother being as it is an all metal gun and a tad heavier, but not by much. On the other hand the PX4 FS has the rotating face plate and from what I hear is a dream to shoot as well.

The 92 comes in a pluthera of configurations i.e. Inox, 92FS, M9, Elite II, different safety configs of F, G, etc. Where as the PX4 is a polymer HG also with different configs of F,G, etc but only comes in one color.

Go to the Beretta Picture thread here on this site and/or go to the Beretta Forum website as well.

Again, you can not go wrong with either.

Do not believe you can go wrong with either.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

92fs is the better of the two

but if you are considering CCW then i'd look elsewhere


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

I appreciate the input I would want to use the gun for in home defense and to carry also


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Have you been down and handled both?


----------

